# Illinois Bunn 18 Size Pocket Watch Railroad Grade



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a Illinois Bunn,18 size,lever set,17 jewel,adjusted,serial no 1256535 made around 1896 it was railroad grade when it was made.The movement is something to look at.And it has hands you don't see mutch on a Bunn and the dial is rare I saw the same dial on Ebay and it went for some crazy price.I only own two Bunn's in my collection some time I will post the other.What does this forum think of these one. I know the crystal should be replaced but I mite keep it all original.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, what a great watch! Respect!

Andreas :thumbsup:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I thought railroad watches had to have hindu-arabic numerals?


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Shangas said:


> I thought railroad watches had to have hindu-arabic numerals?


Shangas go to this web site and learn

http://www.ashlandwatches-jewelry.com/stor...s/RAILROAD.html

And if you look at most 18 size bunn's most that I have seen have this style of number's


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Shangas you mite be right here is anther 18 size Bunn on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/Illinois-21-Jewel-Bunn...1QQcmdZViewItem

you can tell it was made about the same time by the name bunn on the dial and I have only saw one other dial like mine and it was on ebay just the dial I think it sold for $300.00 US crazy I thought may be becouse the dial was not up to spec for railroad they did not make a lot of them I found another forum that is more into railroads watches I will try to get more info on this dial if I get more info I will let you know.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh wow!! That eBay watch is incredible!! Looks like it was made yesterday!


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Shangas

Here is what I found out.At the time this watch was made it was railroad grade the requirements for RR watches to have Arabic dials came after the original RR act so many early RR watches had roman number dial's you forced me to learn something thanks.


----------



## David P (Nov 14, 2008)

river rat said:


> Here is a Illinois Bunn,18 size,lever set,17 jewel,adjusted,serial no 1256535 made around 1896 it was railroad grade when it was made.The movement is something to look at.And it has hands you don't see mutch on a Bunn and the dial is rare I saw the same dial on Ebay and it went for some crazy price.I only own two Bunn's in my collection some time I will post the other.What does this forum think of these one. I know the crystal should be replaced but I mite keep it all original.


Hi River rat! that is awesome,there is something about pocket watches that makes you want one,I have a Waltham silver one 1896

David P


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

You're darn right there's somethin' 'bout 'em, Dave! I've always wanted one. So glad I managed to get a good, cheap Waltham. Keeps wonderful time. And you're welcome, River Rat.

Man, that eBay Illinois is making me cry with amazement. I never imagined a watch so old could look so nice.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Shangas said:


> You're darn right there's somethin' 'bout 'em, Dave! I've always wanted one. So glad I managed to get a good, cheap Waltham. Keeps wonderful time. And you're welcome, River Rat.
> 
> Man, that eBay Illinois is making me cry with amazement. I never imagined a watch so old could look so nice.


Shangas you don't have to worry I am not going to bid on it the price still looks good on that bunn and that's a great dial.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

You don't have to worry, I'm not thinking of buying it! My humble Waltham keeps time good enough for my purposes.

Although one day I would like to own a really nice antique pocket watch. *Dreams on*


----------

